# a6 2.7t rotors?



## BLK R32 (Mar 1, 2006)

My bro is looking to buy some new rotors for his A6 2.7t. I believe the calipers are the ones with the 4 pads per side. Does any one know where to get some for relatively cheap. He is looking for something stock maybe slotted, not really looking to get crazy. thanks in advance.


----------



## BLK R32 (Mar 1, 2006)

No one?


----------



## Donuts (Feb 23, 2000)

getcoolparts.com


----------



## BLK R32 (Mar 1, 2006)

thanks ill check it out


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: a6 2.7t rotors? (BLK R32)*

Hey BLK
I got mine for around $350 for F/R + shipping off eBay. Fronts are Zimmermans and the rears were Ate. If you do eBay, just make sure you are getting brandname stuff as I think there are some crappy quality stuff on there. 
This might also be a start... http://www.planetvag.com/index...#1854
He can also look at the places on VAGLinks.com (my sig) ECSTuning has reasonably priced rotors. Also Autopartsworld.com - who sells the Zimmermans (both plain and factory drilled)
Just and FYI about pads....
My first set of pads were GreenStuff, but I don't think I'll buy those again. They were great pads, but I think there is something in the pad friction compound that causes the rotors to rust like no tomorrow. Being up north with salty winters etc I had to change the rotors after the car stood still for 4 weeks while I was away from home. Yes, the corrosion was so bad that the brakes were pulsating etc. Freakin insane. I could not believe the pitting in the rotor surface. I put a set of Satisfied pads in with the new rotors which gets the normal surface corosion you would expect.
Hope that helps
Cheers
Massboykie


----------



## jettasmooth (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: a6 2.7t rotors? (Massboykie)*

germanautoparts or ecstuning have everything you need for the 2.7T. Make sure you check on the size of the front hat. There are two different sizes for the 2.7T, 16.7mm and 22.7mm


----------



## PPGOAL (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: a6 2.7t rotors? (jettasmooth)*

I replaced my rears with Centrex (I was able to have the fronts turned). They were inexpensive and work fine -- replaced 39k miles ago. Cost was $100 for the pair and I suspect fronts a little more costly because they are larger.


----------

